
Aeron chair history: Herman Miller’s office staple and its origins - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/design/2012/11/aeron_chair_history_herman_miller_s_office_staple_was_originally_designed.single.html
======
bifrost
I tried the Aeron, it never really fit, I ended up with a Recaro EX and I've
never looked back. I've had the same Ex for almost a decade, used it almost
every day, and its weathered at least 4-5x better than any similarly aged
Aeron that I've seen. It costs a lil more, but you can re-cover it, re-stuff
it so its a chair that could last you a lifetime; perfect for those resistant
to change :)

